

Introducing Reference.me - jongs
http://blog.reference.me/index.php/2011/10/01/introducing-reference-me/
you will need an invite code. Use use: protoref
======
jtchang
Cool just signed up...what is the relationship between Mixtent and
Reference.me?

Really like the design.

~~~
jongs
Glad you liked the design. If you have any other thoughts or feedback please
dont hesitate to sare them

------
spleeyah
Why do I need to make a password if I'm signing up using my Facebook account?

------
jongs
You will need an invite code. Use: protoref

~~~
Hrundi
Looks interesting!

Any way to try it without signing up through Facebook?

~~~
jongs
Not at this point but we wont post anything on your wall without permission.
When adding people to you trusted network check/uncheck the notify with wall
post check box as you see fit.

Looking forward to your 2cts

